# تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء النصف الأول من القرن الثامن الميلادى من 700 م و حتى 751 م



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2011)

*تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء النصف الأول من القرن الثامن الميلادى من 700 م و حتى 751 م​*
زى ما عرفنا من القرن السابع إن الخليفة وقتها كان عبد الملك بن مروان الخليفة الأموى الخامس
و كان والى مصر هو عبد العزيز بن مران " أخوالخليفة "

كان ياما كان

بعد وفاة البابا سيمون سنة 700 م لم يتمكن الأقباط من سيامة بطريرك فتم اختيار الأنبا غريغوريوس أسقف القيس ليقوم بأعمال إدارة الكنيسة 

حتى  *جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا الاكسندروس الثانى البطريرك ال 43 فى آخر برمودة سنة 703 م فى عهد خلافة عبد الملك بن مروان *

ركزوا معايا فى اللى جاى 

والى مصر أعطى لإبنه عصبة " يكنى له بـ الأصبغ أو الأصمع " إدارة مصر 
 فبذل كل جهده فى إضهاد الأقباط و ساعده فى ذلك أحد المتأسلمين فألزمهم بدفع مغارم باهظة حتى أن الكثير تركوا المسيحية من الرتب العليا و الصغرى حتى الكهنة و العلمانيون و أعداد كثيرة لا يحصى عددها 
فلما قل عدد المسيحيين قلت معهم الجزية فاتجه عصبة الى الرهبان و ألزمهم بدفع 1 دينار فى السنة و ألزم الأساقفة ب 2000 دينار فى السنة خلاف الجزية المقررة عليهم
إلا أن الله أمات عصبة بحمى شديدة قتالة فتكت به فى خلال ساعات تجرع فيها مر الألم و لم يتحمل أبوه عبد العزيز بن مروان والى مصر ذلك فمات بعد 40 يوم من وفاة إبنه فى مايو 705 م – 86 هـ 

*و فى يونيو 705 م -86 هـ تولى مصر عبد الله بن عبد الملك بن مروان " ابن الخليفة "*

و فى سبتمبر 705 م – 86 هـ توفى الخليفة عبد الملك بن مروان 

*و تولى بعده الخلافة فى نفس السنة ابنه الوليد بن عبد الملك لصبح الخليفة الأموى السادس*

المهم والى مصر " عبد الله " كان شديد الكره للمسيحيين  فهو من أمر بتغيير لغة الدواوين و الحسابات الى اللغة العربية و كانت تسليته و هو يجلس على المائدة هى ذبح بعض الأقباط ليتلذذ برؤية دمائهم تسيل على الأرض أو تطير على المائدة 

كما أن الحكومة لم تسمح بدفن الجثث إلا بعد دفع أهلها مبلغ من المال فاضطر الكثيرون الى إعتناق الاسلام و آخرون هاجروا و آخرن ماتوا جوعا و هدمت الكنائس .....
و لم يسلم البابا من هذا الاضطهاد حتى أنزل به الهوان ليدفع 3000 دينار فذهب أحد الشمامسة الى الوالى مقترحا عليه أن يأخذ البابا لمدة شهرين ليستعطى من المسيحيين المبلغ و يعطيه إياه و تم ذلك بالفعل
ثم أخيرا تم عزل عبد الله فى 709 م – 90 هـ

*ثم تولى قرة بن شريك العيسوى مصر فى 709 م – 90 هـ *

و هذا أيضا سار على منوال سلفه و زاد عليها بزيادة الجزية عل الاساقفة ب 100 ألف دينار غير المقررة عليهم و ثقل الجزية على الرهبان و أمر بضم تركة كل قبطى يموت الى حوزته كما زاد على ذلك باحتقاره للأقباط و لما لاحظ هروب الأقباط من البلاد أمر بمنعهم عن ذلك 
إلا أنه حل وباء على مصر أودى بحياة هذا الوالى الشرير فى  714 م – 96 هـ

ثم جاء بعد قرة والى لم يلبث سوى 3 أشهر خرب فيها الكنائس و أخذ أعمدة الرخام و المرمر و باقى أنواع الزينة و وضعها فى الجوامع

*ثم تولى مصر عبد الملك رفاعة الفهمى 96 هـ / 714 م*

ثم توفى الخليفة الوليد بن عبد الملك بن مروان فى 96هـ / 714 م

و تولى بعده الخلافة فى نفس السنة أخيه *سليمان  بن عبد الملك ليصبح الخليفة الأموى السابع*

فعين أسامة بن يزيد جابيا لخراج مصر

الراجل دا لما رأى عدد الرهبان كبير فخشى أن يقوموا عليه فأمر بمنع الترهب  صنع لكل راهب خاتم من حديد فى إصبعه مكتوب عليه إسمه و إسم ديره ليسلمه الى جابى الخراج عند دفع الزية و إذا وجد أحدهم غير لابس الخاتم تقطع يده و إذا أصر يقتل

فقطع أيدى و قلع أعين و حلق لحى و جلد بالسياط  الكثيرين 

وكان بيعشق المال جدا حتى حلل دماء الأقباط و أخذ مالهم لحسابه الخاص فتظاهر أغنياء الأقباط بالفقر و الكثيرون هربوا من البلاد إلا أنه أمر باستخراج جواز سفر للأقباط  لسفرهم من مدينة الى أخرى داخل مصر و ليس خارجها و زاد على ذلك دفع 10 دنانير أو 600 قرش صاغ و من يخالف فإما يقتل أو يصلب أو يقطع يديه أو رجليه فانقطع السفر و تقلقت الكنيسة و ارتفعت الصلوات الى العزة الالهيه فسمع الله اليهم فمات الخليفة سليمان بن عبد الملك  سنة 99 هـ / 717 م  الذى أعطى السلطة لأسامة جابى الخراج 

*و تولى الخلافة عمر بن عبد العزيز بن مروان بن الحكم ليصبح الخليفة الأموى الثامن فى 99 هـ / 717 م* " معلومة كدة على جنب يعتبر المسلمين هذا الرجل خامس الخلفاء الراشدين "

فعزل الوالى عبد الملك رفاعة الفهمى و عين *أيوب بن شرحبيل والى على مصر فى نفس 99 هـ / 717 م *

و أمره بقتل أسامة ....و ألغى أيوب الضرائب من على الرهبان و خفف الخراج على الأهالى ......و لكن لما قلت قيمة خراج مصر بسبب أن الكثيرين أسلموا فى العهود السابقة فتم توزيع قيمة فرق الخراج على المسيحيين و كذلك كانت توزع جزية من يموت على الأحياء 
ثم مات كل من الوالى أيوب بن شرحبيل و الخليفة عمر بن عبد العزيز فى 101 هـ / 720 م 


ثم تولى الخلافة *يزيد بن عبد الملك بن مروان ليصبح الخليفة الأموى التاسع فى سنة 101 هـ / 720 م *

*و تولى مصر بشر بن صفوان فى نفس السنة *

فأمر الخليفة بزيادة الضرائب و أن يحتم على كل من يقيم فى البلاد أن يكون على دين محمد و من لا يريد فليخرج منها تاركا كل شىء فاعتبر الأقباط السماح لهم بالخرو رحمة منه فهجرها الكثيرون حتى إقفرت مديريات بجملتها أما الذين لم يتمكنوا من الفرار فوضعت عليهم جزية باهظة فاعتنق الكثيرون الاسلام ، و انتهز المتعصبون هذه الفرصة و هدموا الكثير من الكنائس

ثم جاء قرار من الخليفة بتولى بشر على إفريقيا فترك مصر و خلفه أخيه *حنظلة بن صفوان فى سنة 102 هـ / 721 م* فنهج منهج أخيه بشر

و مات الخليفة يزيد بن عبد الملك بن مروان فى 105 هـ / 724 م 

و خلفه أخوه *هشام بن عبد الملك ليصبح الخليفة الأموى العاشر فى 105 هـ / 724 م *

فعزل حنظلة بن صفوان فى نفس السنة و أقام أخيه *محمد عبد الملك ولى على مصر فى 105 هـ / 724 م* لكنه مكث لمدة شهرو هرب من مصر بعد ضربة الجوع و الوباء الذى أصاب مصر

فعين *الحر بن يوسف " الحسن بن يوسف " واليا على مصر فى 105 هـ / 724 م *

و قام والى مصر بتعيين رجل ظالم اسمه عبدالله لجباية الضرائب 

فلم يحتمل الأقباط فقاموا بثورة كبيرة فى الوجه البحرى فى 727 م فأرسل الوالى جند لمحاربتهم فقتل من الطرفين خلق كثير و أخيرا هزم الأقباط لندرة تدربهم على القتال لكنهم لم يهربوا بل إستمروا واقفين أمام الجيوش حتى ذبحوهم عن آخرهم

فلما علم الخليفة عزل الوالى لخوفه من إنتفاض الأقباط فى الوجه القبلى و البحرى
و عين بدل منه عبد الملك بن رفاعة الفهمى 109هـ / 727 م  للمرة الثانيه لكنه مات بعد 15 يوم
فعين بدل منه الوليد بن عبد الملك بن رفاعة الفهمى 109 هـ /727 م واليا على مصر
فأمر بتوزيع الجزية بطريقة عادلة و ألا يخرج فى ربط الزية عن حد ما صولحوا عليه عمرو بن العاص و كان عدد الذين يدفعون الجزية 5 ملايين 
بل و فى عهد هذا الوالى تم بناء كنيسة بمصر القديمة على اسم مارمينا بعد أن تجمهر الكثير من المتعصبين و حاولوا احباط عمل الكنيسة إلا أن الله أوقف إعتدائهم بضربتين على سكان مصر و هما الجوع و الوباء فافنيا منها الألوف

و فى سنة 729م تنيح البابا الاكسندروس 2 البطريرك ال 43

*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا قزمان الأول البطريرك ال 44 فى 729 م 
فى عهد خلافة هشام بن عبد الملك
*
و تنيح بعد رسامته بسنة و ثلاثة أشهر فى سنة 730 م 

*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا ثيوذوروس البطريرك ال 45 فى 730 م *
فى عهد خلافة هشام بن عبد الملك

توفى الوليد بن رفاعة بن ثابث الفهمى فى 117 هـ / 735 م 

*و تولى بعده على مصر عبد الرحمن بن خالد الفهمى فى 117 هـ / 735 م وعزل بعد عدة شهور .

ثم تولى مصر للمرة الثانية حنظلة بن صفوان الكلبى فى 119 هـ / 737 م ... *


حنظلة اللى هو والى مصر حب  يبدع بدعة : عمل إيه بقى ؟؟؟؟؟
أمر بوشم صورة الأسد على أيدى المسيحيين  
و كمان عمل جزية على الحيوانات ......يعنى لو واحد عنده خروف و لا بقرة و لا معزة ......يدفع بدلهم 
و اللى مش ح يدفع الجزية .....ح تقطع يديه 

الحقيقة الأقباط عملوا ثورة و حدثت بينهم و بين جنود الوالى واقعة عظيمة قتل فيها كثيرون 

كل هذا و حنظلة لا يزيد إلا جورا و تعسف فشكوه الأقباط للخليفة فعزله فى 124هـ / 741 م 
و تولى بعده على مصر حفص بن الوليد بن يوسف الحضرمى فى 124 هـ / 741 م 
و لكنه نهج على منهج حنظلة و اشتد على المسيحيين و نهب أموالهم و جار عليهم حتى عم البلاء الذى حمل الناس على أكل الجيف و صار يموت من أهل القاهرة 1500 نفر يوميا 


و توفى هشام بن عبد الملك الخليفة الأموى العاشر فى 125 هـ / 742 م . 

واستخلف الوليد بن يزيد بن عبد الملك الذى قتل فى 126 هـ / 743 م

بويع ابنه يزيد ولكنه توفى فى نفس السنة 743 م

بويع أخوه ابراهيم بن الوليد لمدة شهرين ثم تم خلعه  فى نفس السنة


و دعيت الفترة من تولى الخليفة هشام بن عبد الملك سنة 724 م حتى خلع ابراهيم بن الوليد  
باسم خلافة هشام بن عبد الملك 

ثم تنيح البابا ثيوذوروس البطريرك ال 45  فى أمشير 743 م

*ثم جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا خائيل البطريرك ال 46 سنة 743 م فى عهد الخليفة هشام بن عبد الملك
*

*ثم تولى الخلافة مروان بن محمد الحكم فى 127 هـ / 743 م    و هو آخر الخلفاء الأمويين .*

وتولى مصر فى عهده :
*
1-حسان بن عتاهية تولى مصر فى 127 هـ / 744 م . ولكن حسان خرج من مصر 

2-حفص بن الوليد بن يوسف الحضرمى للمرة اللثانية فى 127 هـ / 744 م الى 128 هـ / 745 م.


3-حوثرة بن سهيل الباهلى فى 128 هـ / 745 م الى 131 هـ / 749 م .

فى أيام حوثرة هدأ الاضطهاد فصرف البابا همه فى توبة الذين أنكروا المسيحية سابقا

4- المغيرة بن عبيد الفزارى فى 131 هـ / 749 م الى 132 هـ / ديسمبر 749 م .

5- عبد الملك بن مروان بن موسى بن نصير فى 132 هـ / 750م

*
هذا الوالى انتهز فرصة إنشغال الخليفة بقتال العباسيون فاستفرغ جهده فى مضايقة الاقباط و أمر البابا بدفع مبلغ جسيم و لما لم يستطع الدفع أمر بقتله و أن توضع رجلاه فى خشبة عظيمة و تطوق رقبته بطوق حديد ثقيل و يوضع فى خزانة مظلمة نقرت فى الصخر لا تصل إليها أشعة الشمس و كان معه بعض الاساقفة إلا أن أحد المؤمنين إلتمس من الوالى أن يترك للبطريرك فرصة يمضى الى الصعيد ليستعطى من المسيحيين 
فوافق على ذلك 
و لكن الوالى لم يرتض بما جمعه البابا فألقاه فى السن 
فلما سمع بذلك كرياكوس ملك النوبة هز نحو 100 ألف جندى و سار الى القطر المصرى و اجتاز الصعيد و حاصر الفسطاط 
فلما رأى الوالى ذلك إرتعب فأطلق البابا و طلب منه الوساطة فى أمر الصلح بينه و بين ملك النوبة فلبى طلبه
فأعز عبد الملك جانب المسيحيين و رفع عنهم الأثقال و خاصة بعد أن شفى البابا إبنة الوالى التى كان يعتريها روح نجس

و لكن واااا أسفاه 

هرب الخليفة مران بن الحكم فى مصر هربا من أبو العباس الملقب بالسفاح الذى نزع جميع الولايات و لم يتبقى سوى مصر
و فى ذلك الوقت كان الاقباط البشموريين " مديرية الدقهلية و المنزلة و دمياط و فى جهة شبرا بسنبوط " قاموا على عمال الخراج و قتلوهم و انتصروا على عساكر الوالى و قتلوهم أيضا 
و فى ذلك الوقت أيضا قبض الخليفة على البابا خائيل و عذبه تسعة أيام متواصلة و أمر بقتله إلا أنه عدل عن رأيه فى اللحظة الأخيرة ليكلفه بأن يكتب للثائرين فى البشمورة بالكف عن العصيان 
فلما بلغ الأمر للبشامرة تهيجوا أكثر فقاوما مقاومة عنيفة إلا أن مروان عزز جيشه و سمح لهم بأن يذيقوا الأقباط العذاب أشكالا و ألوانا 
و مما زاد الخطب هولا أن فى سنة 751 م دخل أبو العباس مصر بجيش زاخر و هو يقصد أخذا من مروان فانحاز إليه الأقباط 
و وقف أبو العباس بجيشه على شاطئ النيل  الشرقى تجاه مروان الذى كان لا يزال قابضا على البابا فى الجهة الغربية للنيل
و عندما علم بأن الاقباط عقدوا صلح مع البابا إستدعى البابا و أوقفه أمام الأقباط  الذين كانوا مع خصمه فى الضفة المقابلة و أمر جنوده بإهانته فنتفوا شعر لحيته من عارضيه و رموا شعره فى النيل 
ثم تركه الى اليوم التالى فى حرارة الشمس هو و بعض الأساقفة ثم عذبوهم و ضربوهم بأعصاب البقر و لم يقف التعذيب إلا بعد أن طلب عبدالله بن مروان من أبيه الخليفة بالتوقف عن ذلك فأعاد البطريرك و أساقفته الى المعتقل 

و أخيرا استولى أبو العباس على مصر فهرب مروان بجيشه الى الوجه القبلى فقتل و سبى النساء و الأولاد و نهب الأموال و عندما رجع الى الفسطاط وجد جيوش أبى العباس فانتصر أبى العباس عليه و قتله و بموته إنتهت الدولة الأموية فجاء ابن مروان الصغير و حرق السجن الذى يوجد به البطريرك و هرب من وجه أعداؤه فقام بعض ذوى الشفقة باطفاء النيران و إطلاق المسجونين جميعا 

يا ترى أبو العباس لما استولى على مصر ........عمل إيه ؟؟؟؟؟
......عشان تعرف لازم تتابع معانا
يتبع فى القرن النصف الثانى من القرن الثامن الميلادى​

ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية
طبعا المصدر " كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا "

ملاحظة تانية
وجدت إختلاف مدته 3 سنوات بين ميعاد نياحةالباباالاكسندروس  ال 43 فى الكتاب عن السنكسار 
حيث ذكر فى الكتاب ميعاد نياحته سنة 726 م بينما فى السنكسار 729 م 
و وجدت نفس الاختلاف فى ميعاد جلوس و نياحة البابا قزمان الأول و البابا ثيوذورس
و فى ميعاد جلوس البابا خائيل 
لذلك التزمت بالسنكسار


----------



## النهيسى (22 مايو 2011)

*روعه جدااا
ومجهود جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك

*





​


----------



## مريم12 (22 مايو 2011)

*مجهود رائع يا ايرينى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2011)

*وقت مهم اوى بالنسبه للاقباط 

شكرا ايرينى على المجهود الرائع .. متابع معاكى
*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2011)

موضوع شيق جدا يا ايرينى

ومجهود رائع منك

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *روعه جدااا
> ومجهود جميل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
> 
> *​



*شكرا أستاذ النهيسى على مرورك و متابعتك و تشجيعك*​​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *مجهود رائع يا ايرينى
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*



*شكرا مريم 12 على مرورك و متابعتك و تشجيعك*​​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *وقت مهم اوى بالنسبه للاقباط
> 
> شكرا ايرينى على المجهود الرائع .. متابع معاكى
> *​



*شكرامارسلينو على مرورك و متابعتك و تشجيعك*​​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع شيق جدا يا ايرينى
> 
> ومجهود رائع منك
> 
> شكرا جزيلا



*شكرا كليمو على مرورك و متابعتك و تشجيعك*​​


----------



## نونوس14 (22 مايو 2011)

*مجهود راااااااااااائع جدا يا ايرينى*
*فعلا موضوع فى غاية الاهمية *
*بس واضح انهم كده من زمان بيعذبوا فينا وهيفضلوا يعذبوا فينا علطول*
*ميرسى ع الموضوع الراااااااااااااائع*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مايو 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


> *مجهود راااااااااااائع جدا يا ايرينى*
> *فعلا موضوع فى غاية الاهمية *
> *بس واضح انهم كده من زمان بيعذبوا فينا وهيفضلوا يعذبوا فينا علطول*
> *ميرسى ع الموضوع الراااااااااااااائع*



*شكرا يا نونوس 14 على مرورك و تعليقك و تشجيعك و تقييمك​*


----------



## peace_86 (24 أغسطس 2015)

للرفع.. لكل من يتملق ويقول بأننا طول عمرنا عايشين مع بعض بسلام ووئام..

نصلي من أجل ارواح الشهداء


----------

